# Height of 20 lb CO2 cylinder



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Can someone tell me what the height of a 20 lb CO2 cylinder plus whatever height a typical regulator adds?

I've got 29.5" of clearance to work with.... I think it will be very tight or won't fit. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

mine measures about 28"


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Dielectric said:


> mine measures about 28"


And that includes the height of the regulator?


----------



## StevieD (Sep 23, 2008)

It would be nice to know the size of all the tanks.

My 5lb tank is 18" high, with Green Leaves Regulator attached, is 19.25".

How about a 10lb??

Stevie D


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/75582-dimensions-co2-tanks-regulators-5lb-2-a.html


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

My cabinet has 29" of clearance and the 20 lb tank with a Milwaukee regulator/ needle-valve/ bubble-counter combo is 28.5". It's a bit tight, but it fits and works perfectly well. You just need to tip it a bit to get in in the door.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

BryceM said:


> My cabinet has 29" of clearance and the 20 lb tank with a Milwaukee regulator/ needle-valve/ bubble-counter combo is 28.5". It's a bit tight, but it fits and works perfectly well. You just need to tip it a bit to get in in the door.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I found that if you go to a gas shop, the height of the tanks vary maybe an inch or two - I found the shortest one


----------

